# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Good-bye to President Reagan



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Just wanna offer my deepest sympathy and sadness to the departure of President Reagan. He will always be one of my all-time favorite presidents in the United States of America. The Cold War might not have been the same without this gentleman~



Paul


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Just wanna offer my deepest sympathy and sadness to the departure of President Reagan. He will always be one of my all-time favorite presidents in the United States of America. The Cold War might not have been the same without this gentleman~



Paul


----------



## Wally (Aug 31, 2003)

Growing up in DC I had the great pleasure to see him at a few large events never met him but saw him from afar.

He was a great man, and a great President. The world is a better place now because of him

Good Bye Mr. Regan RIP


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm with you all feeling very sad at this time at the loss of someone so...luminous...at a time when I was growing up. The like we may never see again -- although I hope we will. Just a charismatic, funny, yet down to earth president at the same time.


----------



## sjogren1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Yes, a sad farewell to the great communicator. Proud to say that I voted for him twice.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Back then I was more of a liberal than a conservative, now my politics have gotten much more conservative and I can appreciate more now what Reagan did back then. He was an interesting man. The fall of the iron curtain and the Berlin wall all happened under his influence. If he was President today, I think he would handle affairs much the same way as what is being done now, but he would be able to communicate it and rally support much better.


----------



## Nillo (Jun 11, 2005)

On another note, was anyone else bothered by the attire of most of the people that came to pay their respects to the former president? I thought that it was appalling to see so many people show up to what amounts to a calling hours in shorts and t-shirts. It just didn't seem respectful to me, and that is a shame. I understand that it was hot and humid. I am originally from Ohio so I know the climate well. But is it too much to ask that people wear a short-sleeve button up, and a pair of trousers?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I can understand how you feel. However, from the news report there were people being carried away by the ambulance because of heat stroke; they were only wearing shorts and t-shirts. Standing and waiting for more than three hours outside was also not uncommon. But yes, I can definitely relate to what you said; paying the final respect to one of the greatest human beings on the face of this planet isn't something that should be taken lightly.

BTW, the legendary Ray Charles also passed away. What a bummer year so far!

Paul


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

I agree about the clothing -- even if it was hot. There can be cool yet appropriately respectful clothing. I find that we seem to be losing our sense of decorum in this country. I love 'casual' as much if not more than the next person - but there is a time and a place for it.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

President Reagan's achievements affected me on a more personal level as it was through his actions that I met my wife (of 20 years come June 22). You see, I was in the USAF, stationed at McChord AFB in Tacoma, WA when he fired the striking air traffic controllers. Because of this I was sent on TDY to the air traffic control center in Fremont, CA to act as a liason between the controllers and the air defense control center (transmitting commercial flight data back to the Air Forced defence radar control center).

My then wife to be was working in the lobby of the center when I reported to work. She took my photo for my security badge and the rest, as they say, is history.









For that alone I will forever be greatful to President Reagan. His contribution to ending the cold war is just icing on the cake.


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

That's just too beautiful, Bharada!


----------

